# Fire Piston



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

I have been looking at older forms and looking for some info on making Fire Pistons. My ipad app will only bring up so many post and if this was a discussion at some point I apologize. If anyone has plans I would love to see them or link me to the discussion! Thanks


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Go to YouTube and do a search, you will find a number of videos that will walk you through the construction.


----------



## Fireman4c (Nov 8, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Go to YouTube and do a search, you will find a number of videos that will walk you through the construction.


Ok thanks for the info


----------

